# TiVo Desktop 1.9.5 for Mac (Mac OS X 10.6 support) is out



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Haven't downloaded myself yet, but saw the notice from @tiveodesign on Twitter.

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/tivodesktopmac.html


----------



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

Linked page does not say what's new. I'm guessing Snow Leopard compatibility? Anything else?


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

bp888 said:


> Linked page does not say what's new. I'm guessing Snow Leopard compatibility? Anything else?


I do consider it a little lazy on TiVo's part not to provide any details on that page. Not until you run the installer do you see that it requires 10.5.8 or later and iTunes 9.0.2 or later. Worse still, in 10.6 it's a 32-bit preference pane and therefore requires restarting System Preferences in 32-bit mode -- a major PITA.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

I don't think the page has changed much from what it was pre-Snow Leopard, other than the download link. But, yeah, better system requirements would be good. 

A little surprised about the 32-bitness, given that the prefpane is by far the lightest part of the software, code-wise. Should have been easy to make this 32/64-bit fat.


----------



## adavidw (Feb 23, 2000)

It would be kind of nice if Tivo could update the page they put up that says TiVo Desktop is broken with Snow Leopard.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

BEWARE! Although the release notes say otherwise, 1.9.5 will not run on pre-Intel Macs. It will install, but not run. Even worse, it's very difficult to get back to version 1.9.4 (055). Plus, there doesn't seem to be a download for 1.9.4 anywhere.

I wrote up the details in the TiVo Customer Help forums. I haven't gotten a reply yet; it's been a week.

TiVoJerry, would it be possible to update your online knowledge article titled "How to install or uninstall TiVo Desktop for Mac" article to include a fix for reverting TiVo Desktop 1.9.5 to 1.9.4?

Thanks!

[Update] TiVo Desktop 1.9.4 (055) can be downloaded at http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop_1.94_055.dmg


----------



## grtgrfx (Jun 13, 2009)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Haven't downloaded myself yet, but saw the notice from @tiveodesign on Twitter.


As of November, 2009,

"A Macintosh computer running Mac OS X v10.5.8 and later (Now compatible with Snow Leopard!)"

And, yes. Snow Leopard, and it's compatible applications, do not run on PowerPC Macs. Snow Leopard is Intel-only, so I presume any applications that run in Snow Leopard must do the same.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

grtgrfx said:


> Snow Leopard is Intel-only, so I presume any applications that run in Snow Leopard must do the same.


Eh? Of course not. You can build an app that's compatible with both 10.5 and 10.6 (and more), and it can also work on both Intel and PPC.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

grtgrfx said:


> "A Macintosh computer running Mac OS X v10.5.8 and later (Now compatible with Snow Leopard!)"
> 
> And, yes. Snow Leopard, and it's compatible applications, do not run on PowerPC Macs. Snow Leopard is Intel-only, so I presume any applications that run in Snow Leopard must do the same.


"Mac OS X 10.5.8" is Leopard, which supports both Intel and PowerPC CPUs. Snow Leopard (OS X 10.6) compatibility in no way suggests partial Leopard _in_compatibility, as you presume. Most applications seamlessly run on both OSes and both CPU families. TiVo's description of version 1.9.5 says it should, too.

From the TiVo Desktop download page:

*System requirements:*

A Macintosh computer running Mac OS X v10.5.8 and later (Now compatible with Snow Leopard!)
iTunes required for music
400 MHz G3 processor or better recommended
256 MB RAM or more recommended


----------



## lofreco (Apr 9, 2010)

I have mac os x 10.6.3

my tivo desktop was working, and is now not working. any suggestions? Tivo tech support seems baffled on this one. Have the new Tivo Premiere.


----------



## ItsRounder (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there any kind of firewall on your system?


----------

